

Mixpanel launches Data Driven Conference 2013 - suhail
https://mixpanel.com/ddc2013/

======
dois33
The problem is, these things are so self-serving. There's really nothing new
they can offer, every startup just wants their own conference.

So they pull friends to come and speak and charge you $100 to advertise their
company to you.

~~~
suhail
Hey there, I am Suhail -- one of the founders of Mixpanel.

It's true that they are. We tried to find (though we've not gone public about
it yet) people to be at DDC that helped inspire us to build Mixpanel in the
first place and people who are doing really interesting things with analytics
today. We tried hard to focus on the content rather than just the pure
celebrity of people at the event. Stay tuned.

------
lathe
I was tempted to grab a ticket (they are reasonably priced), but then I
remembered how much work there is to do.

One day, when I've got the money engines running, I look forward to
socializing. ;D

------
benbjohnson
It looks like a great event and I'd love to make it but I can't justify a
flight out to SF for a 4 hour conference. I hope they record the sessions and
make them available online. I'd definitely pay for that. Currently it seems
limited to an SF-only crowd.

